# I want to come back as a cat, especially this cat.



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

I need to take a lesson from my cat on how to relax.  He has it down to a science.  Even my dog never looks this relaxed.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 10, 2018)

Aww...what a sweet, content & happy kitty cat....animals are the best!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

He has a good dad, so he's at peace....pretty boy! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

My cat is pretty lay back too, not too stressed either.  I wouldn't mind coming back as him if me and my hubby were my owners.  Like your boy, he's so chill because of you and your better half. :sentimental:


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh my, he's gorgeous {or is it handsome?}!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 10, 2018)

Just a "cool dude"


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Just a "cool dude"



Just add some sunglasses!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

:lol:  Thanks guys!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 10, 2018)

Haha...yes, he needs some shades. 
Very pretty cat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

Now I wish I knew how to do the photoshop thing, LOL.


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Now I wish I knew how to do the photoshop thing, LOL.



I hope you don't mind...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Mar 10, 2018)

Perfect!:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

:clap::cool2:  Thanks James, love it!  Just made my husband come in here, he was laughing.


----------



## jujube (Mar 10, 2018)

Cats are definitely cool dudes.  My theory is that they are souls at the end of the great spiral of life.  They've seen it all, done it all, atoned for anything that needs atoning, and they're just laying back and enjoying this life.  I mean....look at a cat laying in a pool of sunshine, stretched out, eye slitted with pleasure, tip of the tongue sticking out and tell me if that's not a old soul with not a care in the world.  I rest my case.


----------

